
JSON Diff Released - ajbatac
http://ajaxian.com/archives/json-diff-released
======
jrockway
Interesting. Unfortuantely JSON can't distinguish between lists and sets. So
you can't get a good diff of arrays.

Does:

    
    
        ['foo','bar','baz'] -> ['baz','bar','foo']
    

Diff to:

    
    
       @@ -1,3 +1,3 @@
       -baz
       +foo
        bar
       -foo
       +baz
    

Or are they the same?

~~~
boucher
It's easy enough to check, and they do in fact diff to the above.

~~~
jrockway
Sure, but that's decided by the diff tool, not by the data.

